# Detailing meet



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Are there any uptake for another detailing meet? I don't think the last one was well attended at Pro Car last year.

I would be interested in going to one if it fits in with me being back in the Province.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We are trying to get one organised for the first week in March. May look for a small fee of £5 or so to ensure numbers as a lot of people sign up and then few come. It is a fair bit of sorting so it leaves it disheartening to do another.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Would it be possible to do it after the 16th March as I would like to attend, I work over seas, or is that being too neckie?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

we are planning to have few. the first big show is at the end of march so want to give people a bit of time to get the cars prepped after coming to the day.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds interesting, something to look forward too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> We are trying to get one organised for the first week in March. May look for a small fee of £5 or so to ensure numbers as a lot of people sign up and then few come. It is a fair bit of sorting so it leaves it disheartening to do another.


Any word on a date yet Ronnie? I'd be up for something after the 15th.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Ronnie, get a stand for OAC at dubshed


----------

